# Гемангиома и остеопороз



## Dgeni (8 Дек 2019)

Добрый день!
В ходе лечения грыжи и протрузий в пояснично-кресцовом отделе позвоночника были выявлены гемангиомы в грудном отделе. На полученных КТсканах в теле Тх6 позвоночника определяется гемангиома, занимающая всю его площадь размером 24х29х14, в левых долях тела Тх11 позвоночника - гемангиома диаметром 21 мм.
Кроме того, был потвержден диагноз остеопороза, МПКТ - 3,42, CaHA в трабекулярной кости - 64,8, маркер b-c laps - 0,489.
По поводу остеопороза предложено лечение Пролиа или Форстео, на выбор.
Мнения местных нейрохирургов по поводу оперативного лечения (ЧВП) гемангиомы разделяются, специалистами центра нейрохирургии предложена плановая ЧВП, специалисты другой клиники считают операцию на данный момент необязательной.
Вопросы:
Операция неизбежна?
Если операция неизбежна, ее лучше сделать перед инекцией от остеопороза или после, через какое-то время в процессе лечения, когда МПКТ несколько повысится?
В моем случае, какой из препаратов предпочтительней - Пролиа (приостанавливает резорбцию костной ткани) или Форстео (усиливает процесс формирования новой костной ткани)?
Благодарю за ответ, нужен совет, чтобы принять решение.


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2019)

@Dgeni, Светлана, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dgeni (9 Дек 2019)

Направляю снимки:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2019)

@Dgeni, 
1. Решение об операции остается за Вами.Основная проблема - ограничение поведения. При стандартной нагрузке не сломалось и значит не сломается, а при увеличенной - возможно. Почитайте про предупреждение переломов при остеопорозе. Препараты и разумные физические нагрузки очень нужны.
2. Когда делать операцию не важно, но я бы предпочел при лучшей плотности.
3. В первые полгода -1, во вторые -2.


----------



## Dgeni (10 Дек 2019)

Добрый вечер, доктор Ступин, благодарю за оперативный и конкретный ответ. Ваши рекомендации совпадают с моими намерениями в плане лечения гемангиомы. Тему предупреждения переломов при остеопорозе мониторю постоянно, стараюсь соблюдать рекомендации.
Медикаментозное лечение (скорее всего деносумаб) начинаю 13 декабря. 
Я правильно понимаю, в первые два-три месяца лечения, мне стоит, в плане физической нагрузки, ограничиться ходьбой, а затем аккуратно перейти к ЛФК, как к обязательной составляющей успешного лечения остеопороза?
Физпроцедуры при моих гемангиомах не желательны? Боли в пояснице хорошо снимала магнитотерапия. Не хочется сидеть на НПВС, ЖКТ не самое здоровое мое место.
Ещё раз благодарю, Вас, Доктор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2019)

Физиотерапию можно. Не надо УВТ на  позвонок с гемангиомой.


----------



## Dgeni (11 Дек 2019)

Добрый день доктор. Сделала повторный снимок КТ, в растерянности от заключения, что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Ничего не меняется.


----------



## Dgeni (11 Дек 2019)

Добрый вечер, Доктор!
Спасибо за поддержку. 
Ещё один вопрос, он касается выбора препарата для лечения остеопороза. При моем состоянии позвоночника, высоком риске компрессионных переломов, что все-таки на данном этапе важнее  - приостановить резорбцию костной ткани (денасумаб) или повысить процесс костеобразования (и тогда, это Форстео)?
На операцию по поводу гемангиомы могу рассчитывать только в следующем году, в этом федеральную квоту не подтвердили. Платные операции в нашем центре нейрохирургии делают только иностранным гражданам. Другие клиники города подобные операции не делают.
С уважением С.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

3. В первые полгода -1, во вторые -2.


----------



## Dgeni (12 Дек 2019)

Добрый день, доктор!
Схему поняла, если можно объясните почему сначала Пролиа, а потом Форстео.
Стараюсь сама разобраться в механизме действия этих препаратов, читала, что комбинированные схемы практикуются и имеют положительный результат, но слишком много информации, к которой я не готова.
Завтра у меня час Пик, начинаю лечение.
Простите мне мою настойчивость, с уважением С.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2019)

Практикуют разные схемы.
Я придерживаюсь такой так вижу в этом разумное.
Иногда делаем комбинированное, но только после того, как пациент пробовал эти препараты в поодиночке и хорошо их переносит.


----------



## Dgeni (12 Дек 2019)

Спасибо, @Доктор Ступин! Мне сейчас так важна Ваша поддержка...
Здоровья, Вам и всех благ!


----------



## Dgeni (18 Дек 2019)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин!
Сделала первую иньекцию Пролиа. Буду придерживаться схемы которую Вы рекомендовали, она вполне логична. Я правильно поняла, через год, при наличии положительной динамики, схема повторяется?
Как Вы считаете, Доктор, при
моем дефиците витамина D3 - 28 и нормальном показателе кальция в крови оправдано назначение: Calcium Citrate, Солгар - 4 таблетки (содержат 1000 мг Calcium, 600 МЕ витамина D3), 14 капель АкваДетрима (7000 МЕ) (на 2 месяца, потом перейти на 4 капли). Итого витамина D3 7600 МЕ. Не много? В прошлом году трижды оперировались по поводу МКБ (мочевина).
При приеме вышеуказанных доз второй день (утро) повышенное давление - 165/114, при моем обычном 130/90 (принимаю гипотензивные препараты). Прочитала, что переизбыток кальция может влиять на уровень давления, но в моем случае 1000 мг, если я правильно поняла, классическая дозировка. Корректировать дозу, добирать питанием?
С уважением, С.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2019)

> Сделала первую иньекцию Пролиа. Буду придерживаться схемы которую Вы рекомендовали, она вполне логична. Я правильно поняла, через год, при наличии положительной динамики, схема повторяется?


Правильно.


> Как Вы считаете, Доктор, при моем дефиците витамина D3 - 28 и нормальном показателе кальция в крови оправдано назначение: Calcium Citrate, Солгар - 4 таблетки (содержат 1000 мг Calcium, 600 МЕ витамина D3), 14 капель АкваДетрима (7000 МЕ) (на 2 месяца, потом перейти на 4 капли). Итого витамина D3 7600 МЕ. Не много? В прошлом году трижды оперировались по поводу МКБ (мочевина).


Рассчитайте на 4000.


> При приеме вышеуказанных доз второй день (утро) повышенное давление - 165/114, при моем обычном 130/90 (принимаю гипотензивные препараты). Прочитала, что переизбыток кальция может влиять на уровень давления, но в моем случае 1000 мг, если я правильно поняла, классическая дозировка. Корректировать дозу, добирать питанием?


Поговорим через недельку.


----------



## Dgeni (19 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, Доктор!
Дозу уменьшила.
Отпишусь через неделю.
С уважением, С.


----------



## Dgeni (26 Дек 2019)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин! 
Прошло ровно две недели после Пролиа, сдала анализы. Кальций 2,14 (до Пролиа - 2,34), витамин 25(ОН)D 33 (до Пролиа - 28). В принципе, что делать понимаю, увеличивать объем кальция. Каюсь, я все-таки ослушалась Вас, и снизила не только дозу витамина D, но и кальция (до 500 мг). Приём стандартной дозы вызывал скачки давления, а затем и изжогу, хотя принимаю солгаровские препараты.
Увеличиваю дозу кальция до 1000 мг? Витамин D на том же уровне или тоже аккуратно увеличить?
По-прежнему болит позвоночник, больше в районе 10-11 позвонков, там где у меня, в одном месте,  целый букет - гемангиома, остеопороз и грыжа!
И боли, если я правильно понимаю, вызывает грыжа?  А консервативное ее лечение (лазер, магнит?) при моей гемангиоме, пока проблематично. Боюсь осложнений (надеятся, увы, не на кого), ограничиваю себя в физических нагрузках, быть может даже излишне..
Может быть, следует форсировать события, искать возможность сделать в/пластику платно, в другой клинике? Или, все-таки, терпим и лечим остеопороз?
Больше всего на свете, я хочу ходить много и долго, и без боли..
С уважением, С.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2019)

> ...Прошло ровно две недели после Пролиа, сдала анализы. Кальций 2,14 (до Пролиа - 2,34), витамин 25(ОН)D 33 (до Пролиа - 28). В принципе, что делать понимаю, увеличивать объем кальция.


Рано. И тут надо ещё знать и уровень кальция в суточной моче.


> ...Каюсь, я все-таки ослушалась Вас, и снизила не только дозу витамина D, но и кальция (до 500 мг). Приём стандартной дозы вызывал скачки давления, а затем и изжогу, хотя принимаю солгаровские препараты.
> Увеличиваю дозу кальция до 1000 мг? Витамин D на том же уровне или тоже аккуратно увеличить?


Не надо Д увеличивать. Контроль через 3 месяца.


> ...По-прежнему болит позвоночник, больше в районе 10-11 позвонков, там где у меня, в одном месте,  целый букет - гемангиома, остеопороз и грыжа!
> И боли, если я правильно понимаю, вызывает грыжа


Не могу  согласиться, скорее сустав и мышцы.


> ...А консервативное ее лечение (лазер, магнит?) при моей гемангиоме, пока проблематично. Боюсь осложнений (надеятся, увы, не на кого), ограничиваю себя в физических нагрузках, быть может даже излишне..


Обозначьте на  рисунке место боли.


> ...Может быть, следует форсировать события, искать возможность сделать в/пластику платно, в другой клинике?


Тут Вам решать. Уровень проблемы такой, что решение принимать Вам.


> ...Или, все-таки, терпим и лечим остеопороз?
> Больше всего на свете, я хочу ходить много и долго, и без боли..


Так и будет.


----------



## Dgeni (27 Дек 2019)

Добрый вечер, @Доктор Ступин!
Уровень кальция в утренней моче - 1,4, суточную постараюсь сдать завтра.
Боль локализуется в области позвоночника, выше линии талии на 2-2,5 см, больше с правой стороны от позвоночника. Иногда эта область болезненна при пальпации.
В ночное время и утром (в горизонтальном положении),  боли не чувствую, появляется она в течении рабочего дня (по роду своей деятельности больше сижу). Стараюсь через каждые 1-1,5 часа 10-15 минут ходить, при интенсивной боли - полежать. Но к концу дня поясница все равно никакая. Корсет ношу в основном при передвижениях. Хотя, наверное, следует носить его при максимальной нагрузке на позвоночник - в положении сидя за рабочим столом, компьютером?
Да, боль несколько уменьшается, если слегка прижимаю болезненное место, кладу тонкую подушечку между спинкой рабочего кресла и спиной.
Ну вот, как-то так.
С наступающим Вас Новым годом, Доктор!
Здоровья Вам, и пусть сбудутся все Ваши желания и надежды.
Храни Вас бог за Вашу подвижническую деятельность, чуткое сердце и умение сострадать. Нужные слова, во время данный совет тоже лечат. Это я точно знаю.
С уважением, С.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2019)

> ....Уровень кальция в утренней моче - 1,4, суточную постараюсь сдать завтра.


В лабораториях нормы могут отличаться, поэтому сразу указывайте параметры нормы.


> ...Боль локализуется в области позвоночника, выше линии талии на 2-2,5 см, больше с правой стороны от позвоночника. Иногда эта область болезненна при пальпации.
> В ночное время и утром (в горизонтальном положении),  боли не чувствую, появляется она в течении рабочего дня (по роду своей деятельности больше сижу). Стараюсь через каждые 1-1,5 часа 10-15 минут ходить, при интенсивной боли - полежать. Но к концу дня поясница все равно никакая.


Описанный характер боли может быть и при больных суставах-мышцах, и от остеопороза.
Думаю и то и то.
Значит, надо обсудить и тему лечения боли в спине.


> ...Корсет ношу в основном при передвижениях. Хотя, наверное, следует носить его при максимальной нагрузке на позвоночник - в положении сидя за рабочим столом, компьютером?


Сидя корсет не работает. Сидя работает подушка под попу и под поясницу.


> ...Да, боль несколько уменьшается, если слегка прижимаю болезненное место, кладу тонкую подушечку между спинкой рабочего кресла и спиной.


Почему тоненькую, надо см 5-9.
Тему про правильную организацию рабочего места нашли?


> ...Ну вот, как-то так.
> С наступающим Вас Новым годом, Доктор!


И Вам не хворать.
Хотя у Вас все пока по возрасту.


----------



## Dgeni (29 Дек 2019)

Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович!
Получила максимум нужной и полезной информации, в том числе по организации рабочего места, познакомившись с Вашим Полезными советами.  Многие, взяла на карандаш, постараюсь следовать Вашей установке  - не надо терпеть боль, надо лечиться. 
Воодушивили отзывы Ваших пациентов о Ваших волшебных методиках по ЛФК, которые можно практиковать в остром и подостром периоде? 
Возможно ли в моем случае занятие ЛФК по Вашим методикам? 
С уважением, Светлана.
P.S. Вы правы, надо учиться жить в своем возрасте.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2019)

Конечно, надо ЛФК. Начинайте с начала.


----------



## Dgeni (4 Янв 2020)

Добрый день, Федор Петрович!
Пожалуйста, проконсультируйте по поводу лечения боли в спине.
В две последние недели декабря, чтобы держать себя в рабочей форме, принимала НВПС, честно говоря, бессистемно. Сильная боль - инъекция кетанала, полтаблетки мидакалма на ночь + мазь Найз. Все под прикрытием Омеза.Терпимая боль - ограничивалась только мазью.
В результате побочка - расстройство ЖКТ  (в анамнезе - ГРЭБ), острая диарея (не новогодняя, диету не нарушала). ЖКТ успокоила, теперь боюсь принимать какие-либо НВПС. 
Боль в позвоночнике постоянная (стихает в горизонтальном положении) мази особо не помогают. 
Невролог, когда-то, советовала амитриптилин, но я не сторонник лечения психотропными препаратами.
Просмотрела сообщения на форуме, из полезного для себя усвоила, что самый безобидный для ЖКТ препарат - целекоксиб. Открыла его инструкцию и ......!!!!!!!
Что посоветуете, Доктор?
С уважением, Светлана.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

> Боль в позвоночнике постоянная (стихает в горизонтальном положении) мази особо не помогают.
> Невролог, когда-то, советовала амитриптилин, но я не сторонник лечения психотропными препаратами.
> Просмотрела сообщения на форуме, из полезного для себя усвоила, что самый безобидный для ЖКТ препарат - целекоксиб. Открыла его инструкцию и ......!!!!!!!


Не читать инструкций
Шучу.

Если есть реакция на НПВП, то не надо принимать.
Принимать не НПВП, а обезболивающие (Парациетамол, Нолодотак)
Принимать Миорелаксант.
Принимать три мази после аппликатора.
Принимать физиотерапию.
Принимать корсет, обеспечит вот это в вертикальном положении: ...боль в позвоночнике постоянная (стихает в горизонтальном положении)
Принимать лфк.


----------



## Dgeni (4 Янв 2020)

Не совсем поняла про три мази после аппликатора.
Аппликатор Кузнецова?
Его можно использовать при гемангиоме?
А три мази это как? Разные мази, в какой последовательности?
И ещё раз, простите, про физиотерапию.
Можно ли магнитотерапию, лазер? Знаю, что это эффективно при грыжах, протрузиях, остеопорозе. А при гемангиоме? Не вызовет рост опухоли?
Можно ли использовать домашний АЛМАГ?
Я здорово зациклилась на этой гемангиоме, слишком много информации  из Инета нахватала  и теперь интерпретирую ее по-делитански..
ЛФК начала делать, пока только первые девять упражнений из подострого периода.
Спасибо за консультацию, буду следовать.
Жаль, что Люберцы не рядом с Тюменью....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

Аппликатор Кузнецова?
Как вариант, мне больше нравится "Колючий врачеватель"
*Инструкция по применению скобчатых аппликаторов*



> Его можно использовать при гемангиоме?


Можно.


> А три мази это как? Разные мази, в какой последовательности?


*Диклофенак* + *Хондроксид (*всё по 1 см*) + Никофлекс *(0,5мм)
Можно взять наш Бальзам, там все есть, но это только в Москве или по рассылке.


> ...И ещё раз, простите, про физиотерапию.
> Можно ли магнитотерапию, лазер? Знаю, что это эффективно при грыжах, протрузиях, остеопорозе. А при гемангиоме? Не вызовет рост опухоли?


Нет. Но решение принимает Ваш врач.


> ...Можно ли использовать домашний АЛМАГ?


Конечно.


> ...Я здорово зациклилась на этой гемангиоме, слишком много информации  из Инета нахватала  и теперь интерпретирую ее по-делитански..


"Если вы заботитесь о своём пищеварении, мой добрый совет - не говорите за обедом о большевизме и о медицине. И - боже вас сохрани - не читайте до обеда советских газет."


> ...ЛФК начала делать, пока только первые девять упражнений из подострого периода.


А острый уже прошли?


> ...Жаль, что Люберцы не рядом с Тюменью.


Рядом.
Но пока не нужно.


----------



## Dgeni (4 Янв 2020)

,,Гм.. Да ведь других нет!,,
Тоже люблю Булгакова....

Упражнения начала с комплекса подострый период.
Ещё раз спасибо!!!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

Начинать надо с острого, недельку. Не больно, подострый и так далее.
Читайте энциклопедию, мне очень нравится.

По остальным вопросам если непонятно, лучше спросите.


----------



## Dgeni (9 Янв 2020)

Добрый вечер, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович!
У меня снова вопрос?
При моих объемах гемангиом возможны неврологические проявления? Третий день, чаще на фоне ночного скачка давления - усиленное сердцебиение. Сердце, в положении лёжа, слышу даже при нормальном пульсе. Гипертония управляемая, кризы редкие, тьфу- тьфу... Извините.
Или это побочка Пролиа (кальций+витамин D)? Или мидакалм?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2020)

Скорее побочка.


----------



## Dgeni (10 Янв 2020)

Сегодня позвонили, на 16 января назначена госпитализация в наш Федеральный центр нейрохирургии на вертобропластику.
Поддержите меня, пожалуйста. Мне ведь эта операция необходима, слишком большие гемангиомы, и невозможно предсказать, как они будут  вести себя в будущем. Плюс остеопороз.
Кстати кальций у меня восстановился (2.20 ммоль/л при реыеренсе витамин D

При референсе 2.20-2.55), витамин D 35 нг/мл при норме 30-100.
С уважением, Светлана.


----------



## Dgeni (10 Янв 2020)

Федор Петрович, это снова я. Не ожидала, что операцию предложат так скоро. Квоту оформляла в ноябре прошлого года. После инъекции Пролиа прошел всего лишь месяц, не думаю, что моя МП кости за столь короткий период сколько-нибудь улучшилась. Помню, что Вы советовали мне, в первую очередь, укрепить свои позиции по остеопорозу. В связи с этим у меня вопросы. Проведение ЧВП сейчас увеличивает мои риски осложнений во время операции, например, выход цемента в канал спинного мозга...? 11 грудной позвонок - остеопороз, гемангиома 2/3 позвонка, грыжа диска. 6 позвонок - остеопороз, гемангиома заполняет весь позвонок. При наличии множественных гемангиом оперируют одну, вторая - это уже другая операция?
Снова начиталась комментов на форуме и в Инете, по-поводу плюсов и минусов ЧВП, теперь бьюсь в сетях сомнений и страхов...
Как же прав был Преображенский: ,, Пациенты, не читающие газет, чувствуют себя превосходно!,, Те же, кто читают ,,Правду,, теряют в весе...
Извините, за лирические отступления. И, спасибо Вам за терпение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2020)

Эту операцию выполняют даже при сломанном позвонке. У Вас позвонок цел. Значит, операцию делать на порядок легче, чем при сломанном.
Просто под визуальным контролем они введут туда нужное количество цемента. Тут все зависит в меньшей степени от состояния Вашего позвоночника, а в большей степени от рук хирурга. Не забивайте себе мозги, приняли решение – значит, надо делать. Моё мнение – делать.


----------



## Dgeni (11 Янв 2020)

Спасибо за поддержку, готовлюсь к операции.
Затем продолжу лечить свой остеопороз и грыжи по Вашей методике.
С уважением, Светлана.


----------



## Dgeni (16 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, здравствуйте! Завтра операция. Делают только под общим наркозом. А у меня сложные отношения с анестезией, при повороте со спины на живот резко падает давление. Возможно ли делать ВЧП, когда пациент лежит на боку,  а не животе?
С уважением, Светлана. Трясусь яки осиновый лист....


----------



## ВераН (16 Янв 2020)

@Dgeni, здравствуйте. Вам в каком центре нейрохирургии будут делать вертебропластику? Мне делали в Новосибирском. Делали под местной анестезией. Сказали что очень важно чтоб пациент был в сознании. Пациент лежит на животе во время операции. У меня десять гемангиом, а оперировали только одну, самую крупную в 7 грудном позвонке. Про остальные сказали фигня мелкая.
Вы сильно то не переживайте. Врачи всё сделают так как положено. А на ночь можно таблеточку попросить сонную.
Удачи вам.


----------



## Dgeni (16 Янв 2020)

Вера, спасибо за поддержку. Операцию делают в Федеральном центре нейрохирургии, Тюмень.
ЧВП здесь делают только под общим наркозом.
У меня две гемангиомы, одна со слов доктора тотальная, занимает весь шестой грудной, другая - 3/4 позвонка. Стараюсь отвлечься, ещё раз спасибо Вам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2020)

Упадет, поднимут. Даже переживать не надо. Все учтут.


----------



## Dgeni (18 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день Федор Петрович!
Классика жанра... Как сказал бы всеми уважаемый Давид Маркович Гоцман - Картина маслом!
На сей раз давление 50/37 у меня упало во время подготовки к операции, до ввода препаратов. Сердце в порядке, анализы тоже... По-моему, меня здорово накрутили эмоционально до операции. Много суеты, беготни. Других причин не вижу. Что будет дальше не знаю, оперирующий врач, которого я увидела впервые а полубессознательном состоянии (уверена, что безусловный контакт врача и больного - решающий фактор успешного излечения) резюмировал - Придётся жить с гемангиомами. ????? Шутка?
В реанимации, где я провалялась до вечера, долго не могли поднять давление, анестезиолог посоветовал делать операцию под местным наркозом, неприятно, как он сказал, но меньше рисков в плане наркоза.
Вердикт относительно моего пребывания в Центре будет вынесен только в понедельник, не думаю, что предложат повтор, не знаю сохранят ли за мной квоту... Я не фаталист, но по-моему, кто-то сверху закрыл передо мной эту дверь, чтобы я постучалась в другую. Что посоветуете, Доктор?
С уважением и отчаянием (временным), Светлана.
P.S. Федор Петрович, в феврале, отправляю своих специалистов на учебу в Москву, можно ли в Вашем Центре приобрести Колючий врачеватель, мазь, быть может ещё что-то посоветуете. Я не намерена сдаваться.

Спасибо всем кто меня поддерживал, особая благодарность и признательность организаторам и модераторам сайта за УВАЖИТЕЛЬНОЕ отношение к страждущим, нуждающимся порой просто в эмоциональной (словесной) поддержке.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2020)

@Dgeni, вот видите, подняли.
Упало до препаратов, значит от нервозности, а значит если прижмет по настоящему то организм все поймет и не будет сопротивляться.
Соблюдайте правила жизни для предупреждения боли в спине и предупреждения переломов.
Конечно, можно все взять.


----------



## ВераН (18 Янв 2020)

@Dgeni, мне кажется вам в понедельник сделают операцию. Иначе они бы вас выписали сразу. В таких крупных центрах оперируют как на конвейере. Каждое койко место должно окупаться. Вы уже поступили и   квота ваша открыта, с экономической точки зрения вас надо прооперировать. Ну а с медицинской точки зрения анестезиологи что-нибудь наколдуют с вашим упавшим давлением. Не бойтесь местной анестезии, всё терпимо. Где то здесь на форуме лежит мой отзыв о вертебропластике в Новосибирском ЦНХ.
Про закрывшуюся дверь даже не думайте.
Я когда готовилась к вертебропластике, то опиралась на мнение что операция эта вреда не принесёт, а может быть принесёт и пользу. Недавно я попала в ДТП. Получила хлыстовую травму и удар спиной об сиденье - ровно на уровне лопаток. Очень испугалась, т.к. удар был сильный, но вспомнила что позвонок то у меня укреплён цементом. В травматологии сделали снимки - всё оказалось целёхонько. 
Сейчас вы в надёжных руках врачей федерального центра нейрохирургии. Доверьтесь им.
Да, и сонную таблеточку попросите, чтоб мысли всякие не забивали вам голову.


----------



## Dgeni (18 Янв 2020)

@ВераН, спасибо что снова поддерживаете меня. Тоже надеюсь, что у меня будет вторая попытка. Поговорила с сестричками (доктора отделения в воскресные дни отдыхают) они говорят, что операцию просто могут перенести, сохранив за мной квоту. Предложат подлечить ССС и нервишки.
Буду ориентироваться по ситуации. Ищу Ваш отзыв о ЧВП в Новосибирском ЦНХ. Хочется активно и полноценно жить, а не сидеть на НВПС в прикуску с омезом.


----------



## Dgeni (20 Янв 2020)

Меня все-таки выписали на дообследование и долечивание (кардиолог, невролог). Рекомендаций никаких. Вопросы задать было некому, поток, конвейер.... Через 6 месяцев повторная плановая госпитализация, квота сохраняется. Но вот как достойно и счастливо продержаться эти полгода без стандартного набора невролога, вопрос..  Пока нет никакого плана действий, ещё раз перечитываю все Ваши рекомендации и советы, истории форумчан.
Освоила Методические рекомендации РФ Диагностика и лечение агрессивных гемангиом позвоночника, М, 2015. Рассматриваю возможности ЧВП в других центрах и клиниках.
Федор Петрович, можно я ещё раз отправлю Вам свежие КТ-снимки, сделанные на крутом оборудовании ФЦН? Может быть все не так плохо, и я продержусь эти полгода?
С уважением, Светлана


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2020)

У Вас операция по профилактическим показаниям, конечно, продержитесь.


----------



## Dgeni (28 Сен 2021)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович!
С момента последнего сообщения Вам продержалась полтора года! Ковид спутал все планы, плановые операции ФНЦ до снятия ограничений не проводит, только экстренные. Правда за этот период есть положительные результаты в лечении остеопороза, диагноз на сегодняшний день - остеопения! Продолжаю принимать Пролиа, кальций D3 Солгар, аквадетрим.
7 сентября т.г. ПЦР выдал положительный результат, лёгкое течение ковида без госпитализации (слабость, температура не более 37,2, лёгкая головная боль, ломота в теле), контрольный тест от 17 сентября отрицательный, 27 сентября (на двадцатый день от начала заболевания) тест на антитела LgG - 0,53 при референсе менее 7,1 - отрицательный!?
После лечения противовирусными (триазаверин) появилась сильная мышечная слабость в ногах и руках, точечная боль (средней интенсивности, непостоянная) между лопатками и в районе поясницы.
Неврологом назначено - тексаред 5 в/м, затем 10 дней в таблетированной форме, местно мази, тейпирование. Раньше все это работало. Силу в руках, ногах, чувствительность проверили - норма.
Шестой день лечения, улучшения незначительные (после укола получше, но не надолго). Лечащие врачи объясняют такое состояние постковидным синдромом, я же беспокоюсь относительно активности моей тотальной гемангиомы в D6 (она же как раз между лопатками!), большой - в D11 и стеноза. Тем более, что сейчас сомневаюсь - а был ли Ковид!?
Невролог пока не видит необходимости в КТ, МРТ.
Что посоветуете? Боль в определенных положениях (сидя в кресле, отклонившись на спинку) между лопатками, по ощущениям ближе к жгучей. Да, периодически немеют мизинцы левой руки и ноги.
Очень важно восстановится, жизненный период очень важный, обязана быть в форме.
Всегда поддерживали Ваши рекомендации и советы форумчан!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2021)

Советую слушаться Вашего невролога.
Я бы тоже не назначил МРТ.


----------



## Dgeni (28 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, попробую не паниковать.
Рада общению с Вами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2021)

Все будет хорошо!


----------

